# Eclipse 8454



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Okay so this product isn't made any more but it's still relatively new for me so I would provide a subjective review. 
First off this is my second Eclipse deck (I previously owned a 5303r) so I was fairly familiar with how they operated and this one is pretty similar but different enough to have somewhat of a learning curve. I immediately liked the brightness and usability of the display but I had to shut off the graphics as they annoyed the heck out of me. I blame Pioneer's DEH-P8000r way back in 1999 for this with their stupid OEL dolphins that everyone seemed to go nuts for. Back on track I find the deck to sound great with all formats of playback. I love that it does MP3/WMA and has an aux. in. The gains on my midrange and tweeter channels are at their minimum settings but and it drives them very well and clean. In fact the tweeters are a bit on the hot side so I used the "Time Allignment" function to take them down a couple of db and now they blend so much better. My favorite features are by and large the Time Allignment and Crossover. It's awesome to adjust the Time Allignment parameters and hear your sound stage actually move. I think it's great to be able to adjust the parameters on the fly. All in all I would recommend this deck for anyone looking for a great sounding radio. On a scale of 1 to 10 I'd give it a 10 for sound quality, 9 for features, 3 for bling factor (which is great IMO), and 6 for ease of use.
PROS: 
-Great sounding with 8v preouts
-Aux in and MP3/WMA
-Crossover and Time Allignment
-Switchable (red or green) illumination
CONS:
-No sub level in PRO mode. BTW activating PRO mode is done by holding the "SOUND" button
-Sometimes buttons don't seem to recognize commands the first time
-Have to open the face to eject discs


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

There is a sub level in pro mode. You hook your subwoofer up to the non-fading sub outs and use the "Low" db settings in the T/A menu, just like you did with your tweeters. You can also use the "Bass" level, although it affects more than just subwoofer.
I absolutely agree. I love the unit I got, great features and usability and great looks (although I have the weird problem where it sometimes will say "No Support" when I start my truck up. I have to eject and reinsert the CD and then it usually works fine).


----------



## JWSewell (Aug 13, 2005)

I have had mine for about a year now. Found it NIB in a local chain store on clearance.
I love it when it acts right, hate it when it starts its fits.

The main problem is the connection between the face and main body of the HU, this cause the controls and display to cut out from time to time.
I sent the unit to Eclipse to have it repaired and it came back with the same problem. I do not want to go another 8 weeks without my HU so I haven't sent it back again.

Other than that and the occasional no support or info3 (dirty disk) message I love this unit.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

solacedagony said:


> There is a sub level in pro mode. You hook your subwoofer up to the non-fading sub outs and use the "Low" db settings in the T/A menu, just like you did with your tweeters. You can also use the "Bass" level, although it affects more than just subwoofer.
> I absolutely agree. I love the unit I got, great features and usability and great looks (although I have the weird problem where it sometimes will say "No Support" when I start my truck up. I have to eject and reinsert the CD and then it usually works fine).


That would definitely work I decided to install a Periperal line level controller to handle subwoofer volume duties.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

mfenske said:


> That would definitely work I decided to install a Periperal line level controller to handle subwoofer volume duties.


Is it inline with your RCAs? A little handheld turny knob for controlling it? That'd be nice. Where'd you get it from?
[/offtopic] (Sorry!)


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

solacedagony said:


> Is it inline with your RCAs? A little handheld turny knob for controlling it? That'd be nice. Where'd you get it from?
> [/offtopic] (Sorry!)


That's a big 10-4. Here's the link: http://www.cardomain.com/item/PERPRC1


----------

